# From Mellow 2 Yellow - Balls out wrapping -



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will let the pics do the taking :thumbsup:


All I will say is that its refreshing to see someone get there balls out when it comes to being different and personally I love it :smokin:





























































































































































































Robbie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

well it can't be much worse than blue!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing sunglasses can't sort!

Looks nice that in white  










On serious note massive respect for having the guts to go with this and as you've said whenever you like you can have the wrap removed.

As always the standard of the work / wrap looks top notch.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks ace!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

reminds me of those brightly coloured trendy sneakers.










Perhaps you should get a pair.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Blinding. 

Think a softer yellow might have looked better tho.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sinth said:


> Blinding.
> 
> Think a softer yellow might have looked better tho.


This was the softer yellow... :nervous:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinth said:


> Blinding.
> 
> Think a softer yellow might have looked better tho.


If your going to do yellow, do it properly :clap:

No half scared measures - just balls out yellow -


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done mate. As said previously you gotta have big balls to go that colour. Did you consider doing the roof in black so to contrast with the rest of the black on the car and the wheels?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

fozi.g said:


> Well done mate. As said previously you gotta have big balls to go that colour. Did you consider doing the roof in black so to contrast with the rest of the black on the car and the wheels?


No, because my son's yellow GT-R "Hot Wheels" toy car doesn't have a black roof.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

CT17 said:


> No, because my son's yellow GT-R "Hot Wheels" toy car doesn't have a black roof.


PMSL we could of wrapped that :chuckle:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

CT17 said:


> No, because my son's yellow GT-R "Hot Wheels" toy car doesn't have a black roof.


:chuckle: Fair play....just as well he didn't have a pink hot wheels one.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Same colour as timmy mallets coat. 
But I liked that too.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> PMSL we could of wrapped that :chuckle:


Bit late to mention that...  :chuckle:


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice and congrats for being unique.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not unique - his son's hotwheels car is the same colour!

Glad you didn't have the roof wrapped black - might have looked like a wasp.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done, I love that! First yellow GTR I've seen too I think? Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's certainly different. Personally I would have stuck matte clear over the blue, looks stunning!

Once the sun comes out, I expect it will be covered in insects... :chuckle:


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

sorry, uglyuke: only white & black


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

tsj said:


> sorry, uglyuke: only white & black


What a black and white world you must live in :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

tsj said:


> sorry, uglyuke: only white & black


I agree on the white front.

Used to agree on the black too, my first two gtrs were black.

Then, I went to Litchfields and saw two parked next to eachother, one black and one white.

From the back end, the black completely hid the contours of the bumper and removed a lot of the muscular detailing. I never appreciated before what a difference it made.

I've spent years detesting black wheels because they hide the design of a great wheel, but never applied that to the bodywork of a car.

Black is not the way forward. Everyone knows that DMG is the colour of champions.

Yellow is for ice creams and sunshine - a girlie colour.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm sure Toni go to love that!:chuckle:

great job as hallways:thumbsup: 

i'm glad someone is doing something different then orange:smokin:everywhere i go i can see orange cars (not only GTR)!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great...the best yellow 35 I have seen...saw one at Ring on Swedish plates that had black viper stripes and the stripes were over kill.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Not for me, but well done on the wrap. Noone will call you boring. Have to agree, I do think it is a huge improvement over the blue. Blue car plus grey plastics? Again, not for me.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I am luvin the yellow. if I were to wrap it would have been yellow with green stripes or maybe Green with yellow stripes. BRG maybe

Amar!!!!!!!!!!!!! would green go with the new wheels:chuckle:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

First Yellow one I saw was back in 2010 when I didn't have a GT-R back then. 

Was with the Statstone group heading off to Le Mans with us that had black stripes to give an idea of what they look like over the yellow. 

They'd also left the spoiler, washers, handles and mirrors black. But interestingly the whole section by the side vent which actually went quite well with the whole theme

Stratstone Le Mans Experience 2010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Stratstone Le Mans Experience 2010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Me likey a lot. Me wants one......................... Robbie can you have it done by the 6th of July?:wavey:



EAndy said:


> First Yellow one I saw was back in 2010 when I didn't have a GT-R back then.
> 
> Was with the Statstone group heading off to Le Mans with us that had black stripes to give an idea of what they look like over the yellow.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


>


Same here!! This looks SSSOOO good!! I want a yellow one now!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Me likey a lot. Me wants one......................... Robbie can you have it done by the 6th of July?:wavey:


If I must I am sure I could :thumbsup:

Let me know asap if you really want it done.

Robbie


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> well it can't be much worse than blue!


Oh yes, or that green that all other colour owners go when they see a Daytona!!

Watch this space.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Varsity said:


> Oh yes, or that green that all other colour owners go when they see a Daytona!!
> 
> Watch this space.


:chuckle:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL I was considering this at one point!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

So what colour needs to be done next?

I hate these threads as I keep wanting a wrap each time I see them!!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Like the finished job.

More of an orange or lime green man myself ;-)

Dare to be different.

Ikey


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Dont want to like it but i do?? Why?? good job on the wrap vm:bowdown1: very different would love to see it in day light


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> If I must I am sure I could :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know asap if you really want it done.
> 
> Robbie


Amar can we fit in a wrap before Supra day?:bowdown1:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected]*kin love it. Awesome choice mate :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

toffs gtr said:


> Dont want to like it but i do?? Why?? good job on the wrap vm:bowdown1: very different would love to see it in day light


It looks great in the daylight / flesh :clap: Love it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Collected the car today.
Have to say I like it even more in the metal, pictures don't do the black and yellow justice IMO.
But I know everyone will think I am biased.

Very happy. 

Robbie has done a great job on it.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

CT17 said:


> pictures don't do the black and yellow justice IMO.


Hope you have this playing out as you drive along :chuckle:


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Collected the car today.
> Have to say I like it even more in the metal, pictures don't do the black and yellow justice IMO.
> But I know everyone will think I am biased.
> 
> ...


I think the car looks fab ct17 with the dark alloys to set the lurid yellow off . With the thin paint issue keeps everything nice and protected underneath.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A few pictures of it in action...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

There great pics mate thanks for sharing.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks awesome mate :thumbsup:


----------

